# TLF Spring 2020 Giveaway!



## Ware

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:

*It's time for another TLF giveaway!

To enter, simply post up in this thread one time. Entries into the drawing will be limited to one per member - multiple posts in this thread before the entry period closes may result in disqualification.

The entry period will close on Thursday, March 19th (the official First Day of Spring! :yahoo: ) at 11:59:59 CDT, and we'll try to do the live drawing sometime that weekend - stay tuned for more details on that.

We'll do this the same way we have done it in the past - the first name drawn will get first choice of the prizes, the second name drawn gets a choice of what's left, and so on. That way someone who really needs a spreader doesn't end up with a hose reel, or vice versa.

Item #1







Seago International is donating an Idech Power Rotary Scissors head. This is one of the most popular specialty lawn and landscape tools among the membership here, and this is your chance to win one! The have also offered to increase the TLF discount to 20% on these for 2020 - more details on that here!

Item #2







Greene County Fertilizer Company has stepped up once again and donated one of their popular Bio-Stimulant Packs, which includes N-Ext RGS™ Soil & Plant Stimulant, N-Ext Air8™ Liquid Aeration, N-Ext Humic12™ Liquid Humic Acid, and 0-0-2 MicroGreene™ Fertilizer!

Item #3







Earthway has donated a 2100P 50lb broadcast spreader - a homeowner spreader that has a commercial feel. The extended height handle gives the taller operator some extra clearance and the pneumatic tires ensure smooth operation.

Item #4







Courtesy of a generous member, we're giving away a 1,200-pound capacity Gorilla Cart. Another popular piece of equipment among the membership here - these things are really awesome for transporting all kinds of stuff around your property. :thumbup:

Item #5







The same generous member is donating a $150 gift card to Eley Hose Reels Eley is the best in the business when it comes to quality hose reels - just check out the Eley Hose Reel Review thread for some TLF member testimony. :thumbup:

Item #6







Your friend and mine Matt Martin aka The Grass Factor from Carbon Earth Co. is donating a 2x 1 gallon pack of DEPTH 10+ Peptides from Subvert Nutritionals. DEPTH 10+ is a specialty liquid fertilizer designed to activate root development and overcome climatic stress situations. This is a concentrated plant derived peptide to specifically increase rooting and root hair surface area of plants. This 2x 1 gallon pack will treat over 85,000 sq ft at the 4-6 week max rate. :thumbup:

Item #7







TLF is adding an Ambient Weather WS-2902A Smart WiFi Weather Station to the prize pool. This professional weather station will allow you to monitor your home and backyard weather conditions with the brilliant, easy-to-read LCD color display. It is WiFi connectable so you can access your station from your mobile devices and share your data with weather networks like Weather Underground. :thumbup:

----

Remember, to enter reply to this thread one time only! Good luck to everyone, and here's to another great season here at TLF! :beer: *


----------



## corneliani

First!  
Count me in Ware.


----------



## cnet24

Awesome!


----------



## synergy0852

I'd be grateful to win any one of these items, count me in!


----------



## Butter

Very cool!


----------



## SGrabs33

Thank "generous member". I'm in


----------



## Kballen11

Count me in! Thanks @Ware


----------



## mowww

What a nice person. Also, thank you companies!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Well would you look at that. Don't kid yourself. I think I know who the "generous member" is ardon:.

Count me in. I'd like to win that rotary scissors but if I don't it's great they raised the discount to 20% so I can pick one up anyways.


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Good stuff!


----------



## Daddylonglegs

Count me in! TLF is the place to be :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar

:dancenana: :banana: :yahoo:


----------



## Gilley11

This is great! Thanks to all of the donors, and to Ware for starting up TLF!


----------



## 1BAMFR

Love this time of year. Count me in!


----------



## Spammage

I'm in. Mods, please lock this thread now.


----------



## driver_7

I'm in! Thanks for putting this together again, what an awesome community!


----------



## AlexH

Awesome products! I sure could use the hose reel :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I love these giveaways. So much excitement and anticipation. Count me in.


----------



## tommyboy

I'm in!


----------



## ChiTX2015

Count me in please


----------



## Lawngirl

Count me in too please


----------



## Thor865

Give me that GCF merch


----------



## ScottW

Count me in! Nice selection of loot here. :thumbup:


----------



## 985arrowhead

&#129310;, +1

Maybe this will help me go from a LOTM nominee to winner!


----------



## bigmks

winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

Count me in


----------



## ANPT

Let's do it


----------



## Armold

Count me in!!


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm in


----------



## daniel3507




----------



## Getting Fat

Would be so awesome to win. However, I'd feel guilty as I'd just continue to take from this forum without giving nearly enough back. Thank you to all involved here.

That said, I'd still take the prize


----------



## McDiddles

Like a wiener in a bun at a cook out on a hot summer day.... In!.... Please and thank you fine sir's!


----------



## PxP

Thanks Ware, sponsors, and generous member!


----------



## J_nick

Count me in, thanks to everyone who has donated to the giveaway


----------



## The_iHenry

Good luck guys. I hope I win.


----------



## brianuab

Great giveaways ... :yahoo:


----------



## gm560

:nod:


----------



## coreystooks

Some really sweet items, count me in!


----------



## ILoveGrits

Awesome items - thanks to those that donated!


----------



## JoshuaL

I'm in. Awesome site awesome people.


----------



## CTTurfDad

I'm in, awesome giveaways! Thank you for the donations!


----------



## SeanB

Count me in!


----------



## Rpatterson

&#129321; A lot of fantastic stuff!


----------



## somathnao

Thank you TLF!


----------



## wking

Im in! This is awesome!


----------



## twolf

TLF is the best!


----------



## MrMeaner

Awesome, member, sponsors and donations here....Put my name in the drawing please


----------



## DJLCN

TLF and these giveaways only get better with age. Thanks @Ware and the other TLF founders and sponsors for this awesome forum.


----------



## Stellar P




----------



## topcop4205

Pick Me! Pick Me!


----------



## bigbew

I'm in so long as it's not just for US folk!


----------



## Rooster

I'm in! You guys are awesome.


----------



## Jairow

These are all great prizes. Count me in please!


----------



## RDZed

Oi!!!


----------



## LawnDrummer

Sweet! Would love some GCF product!


----------



## Arnezkanizzle

Sign me up!


----------



## cfinden

I need some Rotary Scissors. Thanks guys!


----------



## Teej

Woo! Let's gooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi

Thanks Ware! I'm in!


----------



## dfw_pilot

bigbew said:


> I'm in so long as it's not just for US folk!


We'll make it happen.


----------



## Biggylawns

Count me in, please!


----------



## kaij_15

Count me in. Thank you!


----------



## Wolverine

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## theKOkid

I'm in!!


----------



## seebryango

So much awesome stuff. Count me in


----------



## wardconnor

Count me in on the giveaway. TLF is the best thing since sliced bread DONT kid yourself folks.


----------



## chadh

Count me in!


----------



## Brackin4au

BOOM. Spring time AND a giveaway?! I'm in!


----------



## LA Basshole03

I'm in.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Count me in!


----------



## thompwa

I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------



## avionics12

I'm in as well!


----------



## Zimmerman

Sign me up!


----------



## walk1355

In it to win it like almost last year


----------



## Redtenchu

Dang, I need a couple of these prizes!


----------



## Chris LI

Wow, this is great! Thanks to all who have generously donated! I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Romangorilla

Count me in! Thanks @Ware!


----------



## claydus

Woohoo let's do this!


----------



## desirous

In!


----------



## Chak

count me in please


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I can vouch for the peptides. Good stuff.


----------



## ericgautier

:dancenana:

Good way to start the 2020 season!


----------



## Railroad Man

Thanks Lawn Forum for another chance to win free lawn care items. :thumbup:


----------



## Timbo3985

I'm in!


----------



## thegrassfactor

I'm not in, but love seeing the excitement- an early congrats to the winner!!


----------



## Two9tene

Ohhh Snapp!!!! &#129310;&#127996;Hopefully this year is my year! Come-on Power Rotary Scissors!!!! Good luck
To all!


----------



## Maynard

I'm in!!!!


----------



## kds

I AM IN IT TO WIN IT


----------



## SC Grass Loon

In!


----------



## OD on Grass

The Lawn Forum is the best! Thanks for doing this every year!


----------



## Jelvis

Count me in please. What an excellent array of prizes. Way to get ready for the season, thanks TLF.


----------



## radarksu

I'm in! Whooo hoooo!


----------



## ruxie88

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Harts

I'm in! We have an unbelievable community here.


----------



## Two_Rivers

In! Lots of good stuff here!


----------



## Don_Bass

Im All In For This!&#128077;


----------



## Wiley

I'm in! Spring 2020 here we go!


----------



## jeffjunstrom

I'm in!


----------



## Bmossin

COunt me in please. Thanks to the folks who donated!


----------



## rhanna

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## Kicker

Thanks for the donations from the members and the Mods responsible for working with the vendors. Yet again another great giveaway to build the forum/community.


----------



## Redtwin

Ooooo... item 1 and 5 are on my list but I'd gladly take any of them.


----------



## classicshooter

First post, but not my last!


----------



## Thenenk

In! Wow great stuff anyone would love!


----------



## jakemauldin

Would you look at that. Just look at it.


----------



## James

Count me in.


----------



## tmwebb3

Sweet!


----------



## dacoyne

That weather station is boss!


----------



## FATC1TY

Count me in for the drawing! Thanks!


----------



## dmouw

Can't wait to win again!


----------



## Laramee

Thanks


----------



## Pharmower

I just got a lawn back after a transitional year of apartment life! Needing some new lawn tools. Count me in!

Thanks great website and community here


----------



## Shindoman

great prizes! I'm in on this.


----------



## Blackshirtproud

Plz, plz, I never win anything! Thanks tone contributors.


----------



## MidloMillers2012

This is great!


----------



## Avalawn T

Please and thank you!!!


----------



## piotrkol

MIght as well try my luck


----------



## Pemt13

Thanks to all for donating. Count me in!


----------



## Bulldog

New member here looking to get my lawn into great shape thanks for the chance to win a prize and all the great info on the site.


----------



## fwendt2000

Fingers Crossed. Thanks for offering this TLF!


----------



## Tadow781

I'm in!


----------



## wryt01

Count me in.


----------



## Green

Thanks @Ware !


----------



## zcabe

Count me in @Ware


----------



## Ridgerunner

Sign me up. I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## Owens_Geo

Love it! Thanks TLF


----------



## ionicatoms

My first post, but hoping it counts!


----------



## 000

F I R S T P O S T! No longer lurking.


----------



## sean_h

Yes, please!


----------



## Bug pumper

I'll take that spreader


----------



## ctrav

Gorilla Cart would be lovely for my large lawn...thanks &#128526;


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Great prizes like always. Best of luck guys!


----------



## jpos34

This is great! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## EOppie

Love it! Thanks @Ware for putting this together.


----------



## Ptb427

I'm in!


----------



## Alex1389

Woot!


----------



## Guymauve

Far from you but i'm in too


----------



## mschriff

I'm in!


----------



## Calderon1

Count me in..


----------



## wartee

Put me down!


----------



## jasonbraswell

Heck yeah! Thanks


----------



## nt5000

winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## GreenHorn

Love this time of year!! Thanks to all of the donors and @Ware for putting this together again :thumbup:


----------



## Kennedy

Wow! Great group of products. I'm in!


----------



## rob13psu

Count me in. This is great!


----------



## RayTL

Please count me in!


----------



## adgattoni

Thanks TLF! Definitely in.


----------



## Sfurunner13

Thank you to all the donors! I'm in!


----------



## Socks

Awesome to see! Count me in and best of luck everyone!


----------



## craigdt

Would I like to win? Yes I would?

Do I really need these items? Yes, of course


----------



## Rig2

Those are some top shelf items. Thanks @Ware for thinking of the forum members and offering up this giveaway.


----------



## ChadStokes

In like Flynn, thanks again TLF for all you do!


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Count me in! Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland

I'm a lurker no more!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Count me in. Great prizes!


----------



## bosox_5

I like free stuff. Count me in


----------



## bmitch05

I could definitely use some rotary scissors or a gorilla cart, Good luck to everyone!


----------



## EricInGA

Nice!! I'm in!!


----------



## stotea

Wow, awesome giveaway!!


----------



## truck3rcl0ck

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## thelawnpirate

Great items, thank you to all who donated! Count me in on this.


----------



## Holtz

Awesome products, and great to see companies donating to support the site!


----------



## NewLawnJon

This looks like an awesome giveaway.


----------



## jayteebee

I'm in!! &#128525;&#129327;


----------



## greengrasscolorado

I'm in!


----------



## Jgourley124

Thank you!


----------



## AdamH

I'm ready for Spring. Count me in!


----------



## Denali401

I'm in too


----------



## MarkV

-> this guy wants free stuff.


----------



## dslab

Wow, lots of amazing items! How generous!


----------



## FlowRider

Fashionably late to the party as always, but please count me in!


----------



## lilslugger

The drawing, March Madness, Spring Training, what's not to love about March?


----------



## agrassman

Awesome! Hope I win something!


----------



## Art James

Great stuff! I'm in!


----------



## drob14

Please please pick me! My wife is to cheap to let me buy anything good!


----------



## TonyC

Oh yeah!


----------



## Jaxnoah

I'm totally in!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Drewmey

Wow, this is amazing that you were able to put this together. There's not an item on that list that I wouldn't be excited to play with!


----------



## Jut60

March madness


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Wow, these prizes are incredible. Last year was rough for my lawn.. Can't wait to have a better lawn year this year!!


----------



## bhutchinson87

Don't kids yourself folks, spring will be here before you know it!


----------



## Movingshrub

I'm still not tired of winning.


----------



## fusebox7

Love it! TLF taking lawn enthusiasts to new heights! Thanks to all


----------



## pennstater2005

Ok that weather station is pretty cool. :thumbup: Many thanks to all the donors and those who set this up each year!


----------



## jhealy748

what a great selection! I'm in!


----------



## Murk09

Awesome stuff. I'll wait till the 19th just in case, but I'm getting those scissors after. Sweet deal..


----------



## jumpzakjump

Count me in!  Awesome stuff!


----------



## nathan99218

Love the giveaways! So excited for Spring!


----------



## MN40

I'll just slip on in here


----------



## TroyScherer

Wow!!!

There are a number of things I would want. I haven't bought anything for the lawn yet this year.


----------



## Flatstickcomedy

I'm excited to work on my lawn during my quarantine!


----------



## davegravy

Pick me please! Need all the help I can get


----------



## Bowtieguy55

Count me in please!


----------



## Creppin

Thank you! Count me in.


----------



## wessneroo

Yo!


----------



## Kennyatx

Count me in please.


----------



## Kizzle65

Damn Skippy!!!


----------



## bencrabtree27

I'm in!!


----------



## Shootermcgee

Count me in captain.


----------



## Gibby

I'm in!


----------



## Awar

I'm in! Great idea


----------



## g01fer41ife

I'm in for sure! Don't have any of the stuff since I am just getting started and ramping up my lawn care products!


----------



## JAlder

In.

Thanks!


----------



## 2strokeracer

Done, this is awesome.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## NCLTulsa

Great gifts, thanks to all that donated. Let's see if I have any luck.


----------



## Brian Bier

This is awesome!


----------



## Prefontain6287

Count me in!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Count me in please


----------



## gatorguy

I only know of one guy on Youtube that also is a member on this forum, and uses those gorilla carts


----------



## Ware

gatorguy said:


> I only know of one guy on Youtube that also is a member on this forum, and uses those gorilla carts


It wasn't him. The member who donated those two items does not have a YouTube channel - that I am aware of anyway.


----------



## Josh

I'm in! Thanks in advance &#128516;


----------



## JDgreen18

Hello all...im in


----------



## graemegb

I like things.


----------



## crussell

Tossing my hat in the ring!


----------



## NJ-lawn

Count me in....thx


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks!


----------



## Zak2883

Been reading and brewing a lot of beer for this upcoming season of lawnscaping! Let the games begin!


----------



## Pukabbd

In!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Better late than never!


----------



## jabopy

HeHe! Just to make the odds higher


----------



## Easyluck

WooHoo! I'm in!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Hey, I want to win too.


----------



## robnavarro

Count me in too!


----------



## 1mowbeer

Count me in!


----------



## ATLawn

Woah baby! Count me in.


----------



## Victory Green

I'm in!!!!


----------



## PokeGrande

In, thanks!


----------



## MOCcock8

In


----------



## Christech11

Nice prizes, thanks!


----------



## AZChemist

Nice! Thanks TLF


----------



## LawnLyfe

Man thats a heck of a giveaway! Goodluck to all participants!


----------



## Ren

Thats a sweet giveaway prize list :thumbup:


----------



## Francoix

Awesome giveaway!!!!


----------



## TShir23

Awesome!!!


----------



## MGC

TLF rocks fantastic members treasure trove of information


----------



## IronEagleX

I am in! Thanks!


----------



## TulsaFan

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## social port

In it for the win. Thanks to all of the generous donors and supporters of the site.


----------



## LBK_419

Count me in!


----------



## quattljl

There's some great prizes on here. Can't wait to pick mine out! j/k there's like 250 people entered so far for 7 prizes. Good luck to all.


----------



## Mopar69

Great giveaways. Count me in!!!


----------



## Nickand35

Would love to win any of these items! &#129310;


----------



## Willygoat

Nice stuff!


----------



## quadmasta

How'd I totally miss this thread?


----------



## w0lfe

Nice stuff!


----------



## Killbuzz

I like free stuff


----------



## Gksdudrms

Hello all!


----------



## stevenjmclark

Glad I caught this before the cut off, thanks to all the donors!


----------



## mha2345

This is awesome! In!


----------



## jprez

I just made it. Great stuff happening


----------



## BobRoss

Please count me in!


----------



## Tinsmith292

Thanks to all who donated. What a wonderful site


----------



## uts

Count me in. Thanks to everyone who are partnering and donating. Great forum.


----------



## Norton

Fantastic :banana:


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Wooohoooo!!! Free stuff &#129395;&#129303;


----------



## Pete1313

Last! Put my name in the hat and right on top Mr. @Ware!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Midnight. Just under the wire, Pete!


----------



## Ware

*Okay, I have captured all the entries, so I'm unlocking this thread now for open discussion - feel free to post away. :thumbup:

I plan to do the live drawing sometime tomorrow afternoon on my YouTube channel, so make sure you're subscribed and have the notification bell turned on.

In the meantime, I'm curious - which prize would you choose and why?*


----------



## Gilley11

It would be a tough choice for me. Either the Eley gift card or the weather station.....however, I also really want the Depth 10!


----------



## FlowRider

Power rotary scissors. Tired of getting splattered with debris and tearing up my wooden fence boards.

Thanks for doing the gift giveaway, and for figuring out a way to choose from so many entries, @Ware!


----------



## Two9tene

@Ware I just want to win something! Lmao



Besides I could really use any one of the prizes!

Good luck to all!


----------



## 2strokeracer

@Ware Only thing would be the weather station and the broadcast spreader. Just want to win something, I've never won anything through an online forum before


----------



## IronEagleX

For me it would be the weather station. I have always liked weather and it would be cool to have an actual weather station to keep track of it.


----------



## lilslugger

Really any of it! But mostly the first three. Power rotary scissors, bio stimulant package, or spreader.


----------



## stevenjmclark

I would go for the bio-stim package or earthway spreader!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Power rotary scissors...I reel mow and hate using a string trimmer around my fence and flower beds. I hate the way it hacks away at everything instead of leaving a nice precise cut to match the quality of my reel.


----------



## claydus

Ware said:


> *Okay, I have captured all the entries, so I'm unlocking this thread now for open discussion - feel free to post away. :thumbup:
> 
> I plan to do the live drawing sometime tomorrow afternoon on my YouTube channel, so make sure you're subscribed and have the notification bell turned on.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm curious - which prize would you choose and why?*


Are you required to be present on livestream to win?


----------



## g-man

@claydus you are not required to be in the livestream. The first winner gets the first pic by posting on this thread. Once that's done, then the second winner picks, and so on. Ideally we are done with all selections in a week.


----------



## walk1355

I'd probably choose the eley gift card because I need a good quality hose. My old hoses are wearing out.


----------



## LA Basshole03

Never win anything so not getting my hopes up. Power rotary scissors would be awesome. Would give me an excuse to upgrade my trimmer.


----------



## pennstater2005

Either weather station or Eley gift card. Once you've had an Eley hose reel you can't go back. That's why I'm afraid to buy one of their hoses.


----------



## The_iHenry

Rotary scissors because I mow low or the Bio-Stimulant Pack to save some green.


----------



## social port

There must be something wrong with me, because I can't pick just one item. So,

Power Rotary Scissors: My trimmer is really hard on my grass. I think the scissors would do the trick. Also, I already won one, sort of.

Depth 10 Peptides: How could one possibly turn down the latest and greatest from The GrassFactor? I don't understand every detail of the product, but I don't care. Yes, please. And more please.

Earthway Spreader: I already have an Earthway spreader. I love it. Two is better.

Next-Biostem: Because I didn't buy any of the products this year even though I wanted them!

The weather station: Are you kidding me? Needs no explanation :lol:


----------



## g01fer41ife

I would pick the Earthway Spreader. I currently have a small Scotts spreader with out the pneumatic wheels so that is what my first pick would be. My second pick would be the Eley Hose Real to help with maintaining my hose in the back yard.


----------



## Two9tene

@Ware could you tell us what time, more or less, you will be streaming? Thanks in advance brotha!


----------



## FlowRider

Two9tene said:


> @Ware could you tell us what time, more or less, you will be streaming? Thanks in advance brotha!


I second that notion! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

FlowRider said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware could you tell us what time, more or less, you will be streaming? Thanks in advance brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> I second that notion! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Sorry, you guys didn't get the notification? We just finished it up and all the winners have been notified.

I kid. I kid. Maybe around 5pm central, but don't hold me to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware could you tell us what time, more or less, you will be streaming? Thanks in advance brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> I second that notion! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you guys didn't get the notification? We just finished it up and all the winners have been notified.
> 
> I kid. I kid. Maybe around 5pm central, but don't hold me to it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Lmao... You definitely got me! I was like Wahhh!!! See yeah then!!! Thanks again Team!!!


----------



## claydus

I could really use the spreader! My Scott's mini edge guard is a POS. I have my eyes set on the same model or the titan spreader this year!

Landscape blade would help me set the perfect perimeter edging as well!


----------



## Steely

Count me in!


----------



## Ware

Congrats to all the winners!


@AZChemist - Gorilla Cart
@coreystooks - Power Rotary Scissors
@wessneroo 
@wardconnor 
@bencrabtree27 
@Jgourley124 
@PokeGrande

@AZChemist you're up first! Please let me know which prize you want! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

@AZChemist, pick the F-350!!

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## ericgautier

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## coreystooks

Holy crap I can't believe I won. Thanks to all who donated.


----------



## NewLawnJon

Congratulations to all the winners... except @wardconnor 🤣


----------



## Colonel K0rn

NewLawnJon said:


> Congratulations to all the winners... except @wardconnor 🤣


Hey, I'm just fine with Connor winning something. He has been generous with his time, and giving away some goods on his channel. Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## wardconnor

NewLawnJon said:


> Congratulations to all the winners... except @wardconnor 🤣


This guy has no say. He is a mute


----------



## uts

Congratulations everyone. This is so cool. Thank you to all the sponsors and donations once again!


----------



## g01fer41ife

Congratulations to all winners! Thank you all who donated! Great prizes!


----------



## Two9tene

@wardconnor I will trade you my win for your pick?


----------



## AZChemist

This community is absolutely phenomenal! Mind is still blown.

The items I think I would like is the gorilla cart.

Well I thank everyone that is a member and individuals like WARE that makes this all happen! Thanks again guys!


----------



## Ware

AZChemist said:


> This community is absolutely phenomenal! Mind is still blown. I have 100% affinity to go for the rotorery blades, but I have a pair and would like someone else's have that life changing experience.
> 
> Second would be the hose reel for sure? But I have a upcoming project that requires something a little more. The items I think I would like is the gorilla cart. My gator now has a lift bed and with This I can move a ton of sand with little effort for my leveling project. . Can't use the skid cause it will destroy the lawn.
> 
> Well I thank everyone that is a member and individuals like WARD that makes this all happen! Thanks again guys!


Sorry, it's late and I'm not following - which item are you choosing?


----------



## social port

Congrats to all of the winners and a big thank you to all of the donors!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> AZChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This community is absolutely phenomenal! Mind is still blown. I have 100% affinity to go for the rotorery blades, but I have a pair and would like someone else's have that life changing experience.
> 
> Second would be the hose reel for sure? But I have a upcoming project that requires something a little more. The items I think I would like is the gorilla cart. My gator now has a lift bed and with This I can move a ton of sand with little effort for my leveling project. . Can't use the skid cause it will destroy the lawn.
> 
> Well I thank everyone that is a member and individuals like WARD that makes this all happen! Thanks again guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's late and I'm not following - which item are you choosing?
Click to expand...

@Ware he wants the gorilla.


----------



## wardconnor

Two9tene said:


> @wardconnor I will trade you my win for your pick?


What win are we talking about?


----------



## Two9tene

wardconnor said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @wardconnor I will trade you my win for your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> What win are we talking about?
Click to expand...

Eley gift card I believe.


----------



## AZChemist

Ware said:


> Sorry, it's late and I'm not following - which item are you choosing?


Gorilla cart. Was late for me as well! Thanks again!


----------



## g-man

My turn. I pick the Tesla Y.

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## sean_h

Congrats to all the winners, and thanks to @Ware for organizing and to everyone that donated!


----------



## Ware

@coreystooks you're up next! Which item do you want?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> My turn. I pick the Tesla Y.


🤮 🤮 🤮 😁


----------



## coreystooks

It's got to me the rotary scissors for me! They have been on my wish list ever since I got my first reel last year. Thanks again for all who donated and for everyone who makes this site what it is.


----------



## Redtenchu

Congratulations all!


----------



## pennstater2005

Congrats! Someone snag that Eley card! Their reels are life changers :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

AZChemist - Gorilla Cart
coreystooks - Power Rotary Scissors
wessneroo - 
wardconnor - 
bencrabtree27 - 
Jgourley124 - 
PokeGrande -

@wessneroo you're up!


----------



## wessneroo

Ware said:


> AZChemist - Gorilla Cart
> coreystooks - Power Rotary Scissors
> wessneroo -
> wardconnor -
> bencrabtree27 -
> Jgourley124 -
> PokeGrande -
> 
> @wessneroo you're up!


Wow, I never win anything! I'll take the spreader! Long overdue for an upgrade there.


----------



## Ware

AZChemist - Gorilla Cart
coreystooks - Power Rotary Scissors
wessneroo - Earthway Spreader
wardconnor - Eley Gift Card
bencrabtree27 - 
Jgourley124 - 
PokeGrande -

@wardconnor is taking the Eley Gift Card

@bencrabtree27 you're up!


----------



## wardconnor

I could not be a more happy man right now to get another hose reel. THESE things are LEGIT folks. They make hose management actually enjoyable.

I am honored to take the hose reel.

I LOVE TLF. I love the information shared here and the great people. It is the people that make this place great.

I want to thank the following folks as I know they are personally involved in making this happen.

First and foremost @Ware . He is the life blood of this site and he keeps the wheels turning. *We love you Johnny.*

@dfw_pilot My hero and stanch TLF supporter. You should see how this guy conducts himself. It is truly amazing.
My man @Mightyquinn If there was ever someone to emulate... this is your guy.
Last but certainly not least @Redtenchu. Thank you for bringing me to TLF. It is all your fault.

#RLBC2020

@J_nick Why you holding out on contacting me pal?


----------



## pennstater2005

@wardconnor I'd have an Eley hose reel on every side of the house if the budget would allow it. They're awesome.


----------



## wessneroo

wardconnor said:


> I could not be a more happy man right now to get another hose reel. THESE things are LEGIT folks. They make hose management actually enjoyable.
> 
> I am honored to take the hose reel.


Not gonna lie... I was torn between the spreader and the hose reel. The tie breaker was that I figured you'd want another one for your house! Enjoy it and congratulations!


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> Last but certainly not least @Redtenchu. Thank you for bringing me to TLF. It is all your fault.


I take full responsibility for my actions.


----------



## 2strokeracer

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## bencrabtree27

Damn it I thought I pressed submit. I'll take the weather system! Thanks TLF


----------



## MatthewinGA

Count me in for some goodies please.


----------



## Ware

AZChemist - Gorilla Cart
coreystooks - Power Rotary Scissors
wessneroo - Earthway Spreader
wardconnor - Eley Gift Card
bencrabtree27 - Weather Station
Jgourley124 - 
PokeGrande -

@Jgourley124 you're up! We're down to the Bio-Stimulant Pack and the Peptides, I think.


----------



## jerrykrs77

Count me in.. I could use all or any of these lol.


----------



## Jgourley124

Ware said:


> AZChemist - Gorilla Cart
> coreystooks - Power Rotary Scissors
> wessneroo - Earthway Spreader
> wardconnor - Eley Gift Card
> bencrabtree27 - Weather Station
> Jgourley124 -
> PokeGrande -
> 
> @Jgourley124 you're up! We're down to the Bio-Stimulant Pack and the Peptides, I think.


I'll take the peptides please and thank you!


----------



## Ware

AZChemist - Gorilla Cart
coreystooks - Power Rotary Scissors
wessneroo - Earthway Spreader
wardconnor - Eley Gift Card
bencrabtree27 - Weather Station
Jgourley124 - Peptides
PokeGrande - Bio-Stimulant Pack

So there it is - all the prizes have been claimed! Thanks again to everyone for entering, congrats to all the winners, and a special thanks to all the prize sponsors for making this possible!

Here's to another great season on the lawn! :beer:


----------



## FlaDave

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to all that make this great community what it is. Here's to another great year! :beer:


----------



## PokeGrande

Thank you to @Ware , all the donors and the great community of TLF!

:thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## AZChemist

Thanks you so much to TLF and the community! My yard wouldn't be where it it today without this site.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sweeeet


----------



## Two9tene

AZChemist said:


> Thanks you so much to TLF and the community! My yard wouldn't be where it it today without this site.


Dang that was quick! Congrats enjoy that bad boy!


----------



## Two9tene

Ordered my Eley Reel Today with the Giftcard. Thanks again @Ware! Can't wait to install it and put it to good use! Especially since I manually water my lawn! Lmao


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Two9tene said:


> Ordered my Eley Reel Today with the Giftcard. Thanks again @Ware! Can't wait to install it and put it to good use! Especially since I manually water my lawn! Lmao


Game changer for sure! You're gonna love it.


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> Ordered my Eley Reel Today with the Giftcard. Thanks again @Ware! Can't wait to install it and put it to good use! Especially since I manually water my lawn! Lmao


Be sure and post pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my Eley Reel Today with the Giftcard. Thanks again @Ware! Can't wait to install it and put it to good use! Especially since I manually water my lawn! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure and post pics! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Like I need a reminder! Lmao j/k

Will do brother. It will be here on Monday.


----------



## wessneroo

The Earthway spreader arrived today! Pictures once I get it put together...

Thanks again!


----------



## daniel3507

Every time I see that picture of the Eley hose reel and the Underhill hose on it I get closer and closer to buying both of them. I need to figure out how I would explain spending $350 on a hose and reel...


----------



## FlowRider

Use your soon to be newly minted (printed?) Coronavirus Bucks!


----------



## Two9tene

FlowRider said:


> Use your soon to be newly minted (printed?) Coronavirus Bucks!


Haha the stimulus is going straight to Eley, Do My Own, Next Products, and Amazon Lawn Equipment to name a few! Love it!


----------



## coreystooks

Got the rotary scissors installed on my Stihl FS94, can't wait to put them to work today.


----------



## Ware

coreystooks said:


> Got the rotary scissors installed on my Stihl FS94, can't wait to put them to work today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

Just got here! Going to install later today and post pics!


----------



## Two9tene

Took about 15-20 minutes to install super easy and straight forward instructions! Thanks again TLF Team!!!


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Hope I'm not too late...


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Well, guess I'm too late


----------

